
Xbox Series X 4K gaming console - hongzi
https://www.xbox.com/consoles/xbox-series-x
======
bryanmgreen
Legit question: Who is the market for console buyers these days? Lower-tech
consumers who don't want to use a store-bought or home-built computer?

------
hongzi
It looks like the spec would be similar to high-end PC?

